# door open sensor?



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I have seen on another thread when people added LED footwell lighting, they tapped into the dome light circuit off the BCM. Not sure if this is the same for all model years of cruze. Look at the photos on post 22. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-a...nterior-lights-install-help-3.html#post153812


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

I can check this in a few weeks cause I am doing the same thing but this is your circuit. Use a 2N2222 NPN transistor. This should allow you to run enough current for a few LED strips. 1 amp max I believe. Let me know if you have questions.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

It is built into the door latch.

Rob


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

I should add, you can get more current by having that transistor trigger a relay instead or straight to the LEDs.

Another option would be to use a PNP transistor with the door trigger wire which will always work whereas the dome light will only work if you have the dome light turned on. This also means if you are cruzing and turn the dome light on your under dash will turn on too..


----------



## AndyTren (Oct 15, 2019)

Robby said:


> It is built into the door latch.
> 
> Rob


Hi, Dome light how come turn on from BCM joined Door Latch build-in switch right? kind A23D/P Door Latch Assembly?


----------

